
Apple macOS 10.15 vs. Windows 10 vs. Ubuntu 19.10 Performance Benchmark - truth_seeker
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=macos1015-win10-ubuntu&num=1
======
user9837
I'll just leave this here

> Where macOS tended to perform the best was with the Firefox web browser
> benchmarks

